# Отпуск в восстановительном центре Большие Соли



## Ульяна (27 Май 2009)

Мне 32года. Осенью 2008г было обострение ШОХ (головная боль, боль при наклонах и поворотах), проходила лечение в ЛРЦ Росздрава на Иваньковском шоссе. Карта с результатами исследований и снимками осталась у них. Выписки на руки не дали, названия диагнозов не помню.  После ЛФК, массажа, физио, МТ и компрессов состояние значительно НЕ улучшилось. Сказали изменения есть, ничего страшного нет, изменения необратимые - поможет регулярная физкультура.  

С тех пор каждые два месяца происходит обострение, трудности в повороте головы, при наклоне вперед по диагонали влево  - тянущая боль справа с окончанием под правую лопатку. Уже перед началом чувствую и начинаю усиленно "заниматься" физкультурой ...

Кроме того беспокоят периодические тянущие боли в пояснице, после наклонной работы, после сна.

Летом хочу поехать в отпуск в Большие соли, судя по обеспечению и специалистам - они могут провести курс восстановительных процедур за 14дней. Стоит ли перед этим пройти полное обследование в Москве? (хотя на это уже нет времени). Они принимают по сан-кур.карте и просят R-снимки или МРТ. Что лучше сделать?

Какое мнение специалистов форума? Стоит отложить мероприятие и пройти обследование в Москве или поехать и довериться вертебрологу там на месте?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Май 2009)

Даже в Москве порой встречаются подобные случаи, когда пациент из довольно солидного лечебного заведения уходит без чувства "глубокого удовлетворения". В Больших Солях трудятся прекрасные специалисты в области восстановительного лечения. Думаю, что сделать рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника Вы вполне успеете до отъезда. Времени на это уходит очень мало. 
  Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Ульяна (28 Май 2009)

Какие нужно делать снимки? Они там делаются в разных проекциях и под нагрузкой.... как это правильно назвать?  Нужно  ли делать снимок грудного и пояснично-кресцового отдела?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Май 2009)

Если хотите, можете сделать и пояснично-крестцовый отдел. Обычно рентгенологи знают, что снимки нужны в передней и боковой проекциях.


----------



## AlexeyK (31 Май 2009)

Болит шея - надо делать снимки шеи. Причем с функциональными пробами - сгибанием и разгибанием, чтобы определить, есть ли соскальзывание позвонков. Лучше всего сделать КТ - позволит оценить состояние костной ткани позвонков, наличие сподилеза и спондилоартроза. Если есть подозрение на межпозвоночную грыжу - МРТ. Кстати, при такой клинике надо сначала сделать МРТ, а затем КТ. А боли в шее могут быть вызваны не только патологией позвоночника. Всего 34 года! Что невропатолог говорит - это не невралгия-ли, миозит и пр?


----------



## Ульяна (2 Июл 2009)

Алексей, спасибо за ответ! 
Привожу данные рентгенограммы поясницы за 18.07.08г "На рентгенограммах поясничного, крестцово-копчикового отделов позвоночника костно-травматических и костно-деструктивных изменений не выявлено, определяется незначительный изгиб копчиковых позвонков кнутри и искривление влево. Признаки артроза крестц-копч. сочленения. В поясничном отделе - выпрямление поясничного лордоза. Искривление позвоночника по оси вправо. Субхондральный склероз. 
Заключение: признаки ОХЗ, сколиоза 1ст."

Невролог 19.08.08г поставил диагноз ОХЗ шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника с болевым мышечно-тонич. синдромом, цервикалгия, люмбалгия. Назначено: рентген ш/о с функц. пробами (сделала, но результатов на руках и в карте нет!), консультация вертебролога. 

Диагноз вертебролога: Дорсопатия, цервикалгия, торакалгия, люмбалгия. Обусловлен - вертеброгенная.

После этого ЛФК, ФТ, мануальная терапия ощутимого эффекта не дали. Сейчас хочу поехать в санаторий, у них пройти курс восстановительных процедур. Или нужно здесь более детально обследоваться и не рисковать с санаторием?


----------



## Ульяна (8 Июл 2009)

*Полное обследование или санаторий?*

Удалила повторение, к сожалению, перенесли в эту тему (((


----------



## Ульяна (14 Июл 2009)

Сделала снимок ШОП, прокомментируйте пожалуйста, какая тенденция и что будет дальше?

"Шейный лордоз выпрямлен с тенденцией к угловому кифозу на уровне C5-C6. Левосторонний сколиоз с небольшой ротацией тел позвонков. Вариант Киммерле - обызвествление атланто-окципитальной связки. Отмечается аномалия развития позвонка С5 в виде незаращения остистого отростка.
Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Межпозвонковые диски уплощены. Замыкательные пластинки уплотнены. Задние углы тел позвонков несколько заострены. Заострение полулунных отростков на уровне C5-C6. Смещение тела позвонка C2 кпереди до 1,7мм. Массивные поперечные отростки C7. 
Общая костная структура не изменена.


----------

